# Toro Powershift 1332 that I got for $150. Newest addition to the fleet.



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey all. About 2 months ago I picked up this Toro Powershift 1332. I couldn't pass it up, because I managed to get it for $150 and its in descent shape and is fully operational. I always wanted a machine that had the Tecumseh 13 horsepower engine, as it was the biggest they ever made. From what I understand, these are some of the best snowblowers Toro ever made and in general one of the better snowblower ever made. From what I understand these machines were close to $3000 new at the end.
I also understand if you want you can get a differntial kit for these monsters. Is it worth getting it?
How well do the tires grab on these machines? Chains arent necessary right?
What is the overall opinion on these units for those who own and use them? I saw the Undertaker really likes them. How well does that powershift perform? Was the 32 the widest one they made? Or did they go to 36 like Ariens does. I am very impressed with the heavy duty transmission it has instead of a friction disk, I know Ariens only offers those on their commercial blowers and they are big bucks. Who made the trans, peerless, general? I couldn't see going above 32, but am curious as if to they made a 36. Thanks. Was it a good buy? I think so, can't wait to flex its muscles this winter.
The only thing I can see is the auger was repainted and it was oversprayed onto the sides inside, that will be addressed. How well do the drum style augers la king shear bolts perform, is their ever been an issue with that? The unit had a ton of torque, I had the bucket in the air, in fourth I went to move in fourth and thst machine pulled me hard as it came down! Thanks all.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* That already has the diffy kit in it. 32 was the widest they made. TORO Does not use THOSE BLOODY FREAKING SHEER PINS. Grade 5 or Stainless steel which is the same as Grade 5. No you do not need chains on it those Tires will go through and over everything. Yeah they were around 3 grand at the end. *


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * That already has the diffy kit in it. 32 was the widest they made. TORO Does not use THOSE BLOODY FREAKING SHEER PINS. Grade 5 or Stainless steel which is the same as Grade 5. No you do not need chains on it those Tires will go through and over everything. Yeah they were around 3 grand at the end. *


Glad to hear it already has the diff kit, good. I will be adding an LED headlight to it.
How well does this tank perform? I see they say it throws up to 40 feet. If I go thru 2 feet of heavy wet snow at the EOD, does it bog or keep asking for more?
Only thing I wish it had was the T handle to control deflector throwing distance. I will probably add one as I have a spare T handle laying around. Hows that Tranny bulletproof, who made the Trans? Thanks, undertaker, or should I say powershift93 lol. I see you like these a lot. Does anyone come close to these machine's or are they the true king in your opinion. Yea I really cant wait to try this beast, I hope we get a good snowfall this winter, i know its early yet. I do some snow removal, this will lead the pack, behind my other units.
Since its using grafe 8 bolts, if a newspaper jams inside, what just remove the bolts so the auger turns free to get it out? Also if I were to hit something hard, lacking shear bolts the augers wont get bent or the gear box wont take on damage. Thats my only true concern using this commercially, ovjects I can't see because I'm not familiar with the layout, newspapers being the biggest issue...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Dusty said:


> Glad to hear it already has the diff kit, good. I will be adding an LED headlight to it.
> How well does this tank perform? I see they say it throws up to 40 feet. If I go thru 2 feet of heavy wet snow at the EOD, does it bog or keep asking for more?
> Only thing I wish it had was the T handle to control deflector throwing distance. I will probably add one as I have a spare T handle laying around. Hows that Tranny bulletproof, who made the Trans? Thanks, undertaker, or should I say powershift93 lol. I see you like these a lot. Does anyone come close to these machine's or are they the true king in your opinion. Yea I really cant wait to try this beast, I hope we get a good snowfall this winter, i know its early yet. I do some snow removal, this will lead the pack, behind my other units.
> Since its using grafe 8 bolts, if a newspaper jams inside, what just remove the bolts so the auger turns free to get it out? Also if I were to hit something hard, lacking shear bolts the augers wont get bent or the gear box wont take on damage. Thats my only true concern using this commercially, ovjects I can't see because I'm not familiar with the layout, newspapers being the biggest issue...


* The engine will stall out if you hit something. it will chuck it futher than 40ft with the right snow. BEST SNOWBLOWER EVER MADE!!!!!!!!!!!! Pearless made the tranny. as long as the grease is in there it will be fine. there is a thread around here some where I wrote about 6 years ago. but I have no clue on how to find that. BROTHER GRUNT is the man at finding old threads around here. JPILK99 is the guy that started that thread. send GRUNT a message about this. He is 1 of my FRIENDS in my profile. I Know HE will be able to Dig it up from the DEAD PILE. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't even bother with an impeller kit with mine...don't need it...


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear it already has the diff kit, good. I will be adding an LED headlight to it.
> ...


Excellent, peerless was the best when it came to transmission's, so I'm glad to hear that. Yes it appears to be one of the better blowers from that era, along with Snapper, Simplicity and Ariens, but only Toro had the tranny, powershift feature and that big drum style auger. I can't wait to see this unit in action.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

cranman said:


> I don't even bother with an impeller kit with mine...don't need it...


Good, I wont bother with it. My Snapper never needed the impeller kit either, the gap was very thin, outleast when it was new, over time wear and bending causes the gap to grow, but if the Impeller is in good shape, I wont mess with it. So far the only machine I added one too was a Murray/Noma made Craftsman that I ended up selling, the gap on that was over a 1/4 inch outleast without any wear. If it doesn't need it, I don't bother.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice score on that one :10:
I second that on not needing chains or the impeller kit. I have a 1332 and it eats snow like crazy. I just wish it had come factory with a headlight so adding an LED would be so much simpler. I'm out in the country and there aren't any street lights out at my EOD pile or along the 300' drive for that matter. Some kind of light is pretty important in my situation.
If you are worried about the bolts in the augers you can go to stainless steel with some matching nylock nuts. Besids being grade 5 they also wouldn't seize in place.
Are they the best ??? Just depends on who you ask. They are a very heavy tank, well built and they will move a bunch of snow. I haven't owned a Honda or Yamaha so I don't have a way to compare but as far as Ariens I think the PS has an edge. Compared to everything else the PS is way ahead IMHO. The big thing is the differential. I have older 32" JD, JDs with and without diffs same with 70s 32" Ariens and the difference is pretty noticeable. I think the only way to make it better is if it had steering. Something this big it would be nice to have trigger steering so the blower is doing more of the work when you go to swing it 180. Again that's just my 2 cents.

The Toro web site will have PDFs of the manual. https://www.toro.com/en/parts
Multi part instructions on the transmission: 




.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Cool, nice machine. I'm glad to be a part of the PS club, yes these seem to be some very well built units, in my opinion much better than the New Toros, their okay, but I'm not a fan of all the plastic or that Chinese engine their using. How do you like that powershift feature? Does it work great to dig hard into places like the EOD and tall heavy packed snow? 
I'm glad I don't have to add chains, thats a first for me, all my other blowers required them, especially the older Ariens with the normal diamond treaded turf tires, those blowers are horrible without the chains, but with the chains she will barrel thru anything. I have been meaning to get the X tracs for it, but now with the PS, I wont need to, I'll just leave my chains on my Ariens.
I see they make a 420cc Briggs which is rated at 14hp. Can anyone tell me if it really has more power than the big 358cc 13hp Tecumseh. From what I hear even at 358, the 13hp Tecumseh is a pretty close match to the 420cc Briggs which is now the biggest engine offered, whereas, at the time, the 13hp, 358 Tecumseh was the biggest, it appears even with a bit less displacement, its design has a lot of power.
My PS doesn't have that chute guard like yours has, it was removed, but that isnt really necessary right, just common sense, don't put your hand down in their. Plus I could see that getting in my way, if I had to clear a clog or something with my stick.
I'll be sure to spray the Teflon spray into the bucket and chute before the first snowfall and let it fly! I know most don't, but I always hope for plenty of snow in the winter in my business.
My first order of business is to add a headlight. I have a spare stock one laying around I will use with an LED bulb to start and eventually buy the nice bright led bar lights and add the rectifier to it doesn't flicker or burn out, as shown on the Donyboy73 channel. I also use a very bright strap on head cole minor style LED light, their great, because they go where you go without carrying it in your hand.


----------



## Comarxx08 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi everyone. Im from southern ontario. Im looking to buy my first snowblower, a used one. From reading this forum I noticed to go with ariens, toro or honda. Honda is out of the question as it is too much for my budget.

Im looking at this toro 1332 powershift online. My question is how is the gears likely to break or other parts? Is the parts still available in case the blower breaks? Thanks.


----------



## Comarxx08 (Nov 4, 2019)

http://www.kijij.ca/v-snowblower/ci...-snowblower-13-hp-with-power-shift/1470211108

Sorry this is the link. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

There are plenty of old Powershifts you can buy for parts....I think there are some cables and such that are getting hard to get. I know people that part them out instead of selling the whole machine running.


----------



## Comarxx08 (Nov 4, 2019)

Is this machine still reliable after all this years? I mean still depends on the usage of the owners. And why would they sell the machine by parts if still running? Thanks Cranman.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Mostly because the value of the parts are more then they could get for the whole machine...that is true of many of the older snowblowers...people want to keep their old faithful Toro or Ariens or Jacobsen running, and find their broken part is no longer available. BTW...Husquvarna snowblowers that are fairly new I've had issues with parts availability. Myself I hate to part out a running machine...just seems wrong somehow....


----------



## Comarxx08 (Nov 4, 2019)

I see. Back to Toro 1332 Power Shift. If you will buy a used snowblower, will you buy it? Why and why not? Thanks again.


----------

